# The Messed Up Thread Lament



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Inspired by actual events.......


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hahhahahahaa! You nut!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

roxy, you are a riot! can't wait for haunti to see it!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

That's quite the irish brogue you have there, Roxy...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You're the best Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Even a zombie knows Haunti is the go-to girl when it comes to computers

Although I have some Irish blood in me, my speaking (and singing) voice is totally Midwestern neutral. This little ditty just seemed to call for something a bit different:jol:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Roxy....I still love you


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Roxy, that's pure genius. I needed a laugh today, and there it was. :lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beelce, you're a total sweetie

Glad I was able to entertain you good people. That makes me smile


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Does this mean Haunti will be fixing all broken threads?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Does this mean Haunti will be fixing all broken threads?


All of them? That's a full time job


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I have that tune as an ear worm now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^My evil plan has been revealed - mwahahahaha!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Update - I've replaced the original Photobucket video in the first post with a newly edited, YouTube accessible version of the slideshow. I added a few slides and the timing of the pictures with the lyrics is much better now.

And yes, I really should be doing something more constructive with my time:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's awesome! LOL made my day.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That brought a big smile, thanks


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

That was darned cute Roxy.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Definitely brought a smile! That was so cute Roxy.


----------

